# Pet Food Recalls



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Yet another food has been recalled from Diamond--salmonella risk:

http://petpitchusa.wordpress.com/2012/05/19/diamond-naturals-small-breed-adult-dog-lamb-rice-formula-dry-food-added-to-recall/

and more here:

http://puppies.about.com/b/2012/05/08/puppy-food-food-recalls.htm

You'll need to check dates and batch numbers.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting that.  I have always been wary of Diamond since their recall years back.  It's a relatively good food, but I don't take a chance with it.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Yes, most folks don't realize that many brands of pet food are "outsourced" and other companies manufacture or package the foods. There are now over a dozen "brands" implicated in this recall. Even though pets USUALLY aren't adversely affected by salmonella, it can be very dangerous for people handling affected foods.

The Purina cat foods that were recalled have nothing to do with salmonella, though, and is a cat health issue. Purina Veterinary Diets OM Overweight Management canned cat food is only available for purchase through veterinarians in the United States and Canada. Analytical testing of the product by the US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has revealed low levels of thiamine (vitamin B1) that can result in thiamine deficiency and cause anorexia, salivation, weight loss, vomiting. More info here:

http://www.webwire.com/ViewPressRel.asp?aId=156704


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Here is a copy of the FDA report on the Diamond plant following these recent recalls.

I'm not a scientist or food safety expert, but it seems to me that report could be boiled down to one sentence: Diamond was grossly negligent in following basic food processing safety practices.

ETA: While I think Diamond bears the brunt of the blame for this, I think it says volumes about the "premium" pet food manufacturers who've recalled foods produced in the Diamond plant (Wellness, Natural Balance, Solid Gold and Canidae). Apparently they weren't doing any auditing of Diamond's production processes. IMO that's a huge failure on their part and certainly tells us a lot about their (lack of) commitment to quality control.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

We've been longtime users of Diamond foods (at least 20 years). No other food could give my show dogs' coats the shine it did, provide adequate protein for high-energy, performance dogs and the price was unbeatable. Plus, the calorie content was enough that I didn't have to feed as much of it as some other brands I'd tried in the past. But yeah, with this latest recall, I was concerned, too. So this morning I picked up a different brand of dog food. We'll see how they do on it, but the prices of some foods out there are astronomical.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

We own a pet nutrition store and have been impacted by the Diamond pet food recalls. This problems started about a month ago.  First, Diamond stopped producing at the plant in SC for a week-10 days and none of the products made at the SC plant were being shipped. May 4th at 5:00 DS received a call from the VP of Diamond announcing a recall.  It was followed by an email detailing the exact products and dates.  All the Natural Balance, Canidae, Wellness and Artemis we had were not in the recall dates.  Some of the Chicken Soup and Taste of the Wild which are Diamond's own lines were.  DH and DS pulled ALL the Chicken Soup and Taste of the Wild off the shelf.  May 9th we received some TOW High Prairie that was supposed to have been shipped from their Missouri plant.  All the problems were with the SC plant.

DS was still feeling unsure about Diamond products but felt better when he was told by other companies that the "other brands"  are no longer being made by Diamond.  Canidae especially will be manufacturing their own products.  This past Tuesday he had an entire pallet of TOW being delivered by a wholesaler...supposedly it was from the Missouri plant.  Tuesday a.m. DH heard from two customers that their dogs had spent time in the VET ER the previous week for intestinal issues.  Both were TOW customers who had supposedly had "safe" bags.  Now we realize that the intestinal issues may not have been related to the food but DH decided he was going with his gut feeling and refused the shipment of TOW from the wholesaler.  He will no longer carry either Chicken Soup or Taste of the Wild (the only two foods of the Diamond line we carry).  The wholesale rep came in Friday and was shocked and upset by the decision because, between those two foods we bought about $5,000 a week  (wholesale cost).  Within an hour the East Coast rep from Diamond was calling and an hour later the VP.  DH wasn't there for the two calls and really has no intention of calling them back as he feels Diamond handled this entire salmonella problem badly.  This is the third recall by Diamond in the past ten years.  It is not nearly as bad as the 2005 recall when many dogs died due to the "toxic mold' problems at the plant which affected the foods but DH takes the health of our customers animals very seriously and decided it just wasn't worth  carrying the food.

Happily about two months ago DH decided that he had 'too many eggs in one basket' by depending so much on two particular foods and he brought in an entirely new line of foods that is a bit better than TOW and close in price.  He did this so TOW customers might have an alternative if they wanted it.  So when the recall happened he recommended Earthborn instead of TOW.  To substitute for Chicken Soup he's been recommending Fromm Gold and for large breed customers who need the glucosamine and chondroitin he recommends Acana by Champion.  Hi-Tek is also an alternative for Chicken Soup.

And, of course, there are the Natura products.  DH and DS have been to their plant in Nebraska and their cleanliness is amazing.  They test everything EVERY DAY.  If even and apple is blemished it's not used.  We have about 45 different lines of dog and cat food in the store so there is lots to choose from.  We do not carry any Nutro, Iams, or Science Diet or any of the grocery store brands.  Many of the brands we sell are exclusive to the independent pet stores.

With this recall, Diamond finally blew it for DH.  They obviously have quality control issues with their ingredients.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I believe the Natural Balance does their own QC inspections. And yes, this is very frustrating, prior to this I've been happy with the CS-Soul foods (what my breeder recommended when we got Magic).


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Natural Balance supposedly does testing of each batch of food after it's produced.  Sounds great on paper, but in reality I'm guessing it means very little, unless they're not shipping any of the food until the testing is complete.  Not likely, given that the food is manufactured at Diamond's SC plant and Natural Balance's website says they use a lab in Nebraska for testing (and there's a reference on their website to their own lab, which I assume is at their headquarters in California).  I doubt seriously they're holding the food in SC awaiting shipment while batches are sent to Nebraska or California and tests are conducted.  I lost faith in them after the melamine recalls, when they claimed their manufacturer was putting rice protein in their foods w/o their knowledge.  Maybe that's true, but it wouldn't have been if they'd been doing their own quality control.

As far as Natura -- Yes, it's my understanding their plant has the best certifications in the business and that their ISO certification in particular requires an extremely rigorous quality control protocol.  Supposedly they're the only pet food manufacturer to have that certification.  I know a lot of people gave up on them after they were bought by P&G, but they're still the company I trust the most.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Natural Balance started their own testing AFTER the melamine debacle and because of it. I don't know their protocol, either, but they were not included in the FDA recall this time. *shrug*


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

> but they were not included in the FDA recall this time. *shrug*


Yes they were. Link to recall info on NB website.

Of course the recall was "voluntary." But then all pet food recalls are. Or at least as I understand it, the FDA has no authority to order a mandatory recall of pet products.

While looking up the recall info on NB's website, I found this statement: "We test every lot of our products for 9 known contaminants including Salmonella under our "Test and Hold" program. This means that product is held and not released for sale until all the tests for those lots come back negative." So I'm very impressed that they do in fact hold their product until testing is complete. Good for them!

Also, I was just looking up some info on Royal Canin's website and I noticed that they, like Natura, are now ISO certified.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I misspoke. Just meant that those that WERE released had passed their inspection.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Tatiana said:


> With this recall, Diamond finally blew it for DH. They obviously have quality control issues with their ingredients.


Thanks for sharing your experience with this, Tatiana. It must have been trying to have to explain the situation to customers and scramble for alternatives.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Amyshojai said:


> Natural Balance started their own testing AFTER the melamine debacle and because of it. I don't know their protocol, either, but they were not included in the FDA recall this time. *shrug*


Yes, Natural Balance was included in the recall this time. DH received and email in the evening on May 4th directly from Natural Balance with the dates of food that was made in a couple of production runs that was being recalled. None of the Natural Balance food we had in the store was from those production runs.

Wellness had a couple of production runs recalled, as did Canidae. All were made at Diamond's South Carolina plant. Those companies, as we understand it now, are having their foods manufactured elsewhere. Canidae is producing the foods made in SC at their own plants now.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience with this, Tatiana. It must have been trying to have to explain the situation to customers and scramble for alternatives.


It wasn't as difficult for us as it could have been because DH had added the Earthborn line a few weeks prior to the recall. We already carried the Fromm Gold line and DH just increased the inventory amounts of those foods. Also, Acana has always been a big seller for us. I feel bad for many of the smaller stores who had a huge portion of their customer base on TOW and CS and had no real alternatives for them. With 45+ different lines of food, none containing corn, wheat or soy or by-products, we have a wide range of foods to choose from.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am signed up to the recall notices from the FDA and everytime I see a pet food recall, I get scared. When the cat food was contaminated years ago, my cat got sick from what I believe was some of the then recalled pouches. Thankfully he is a picky eater and so didn't eat the full portions and recovered. At the time I switched to food without corn or gluten products. More natural type foods. 

But we see now that even with the so called high quality food like Wellness, I don't know where any of the stuff is made. For a while I used the Innova brand food by Natura. I read that they use their own facilities and my cat seemed to like it. But unfortunately, the shape of the food caused my cat to chomp it down without chewing and he kept throwing up all the time. I finally figured this out after much money for vet costs and changing the food. Currently I picked the in house Petsmart brand which has similar ingredients than the Innova. But of course I have no clue where its made.  . But the shape of the food is more like star shaped rather then the hockey pucks Innova uses. My cat has not thrown up since I switched. Well not above the occasional hairball that is  

I would love to use Innova or other brands of that company, but I don't know the shapes of the food. I wish they put that on the front of the bags. 

So right now its the whatever its called from Petsmart, Simply nourish I think is the name and I just hope for the best. 

Makes me feel so helpless. 

Any of you have any recommendation of dry cat food with non hockey puck shapes that would also be good to try? Any of the Natura brands shaped differently than the Innova food? 

I mean the brand I use right now seems to be fine and the cat likes it, but again I don't know where petsmart has it produced. For all I know its another one of those plants. 

My cat is so very picky, so its hard enough to get him to switch as it is.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

If shape is the only issue, why not just put some kibble in a food chopper (or Ziploc bag) and crush it up a bit?  That could get to be a lot of extra work for a large dog, but for a cat or small dog it wouldn't be a big deal at all.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

The Taste of the Wild cat food our cats eat was not on this recall. It was difficult to find a cat food that does not cause Snowflake to have allergic reactions. (Apparently Dusty can eat anything.) I need to look for a backup.


----------



## Iris (May 16, 2012)

Tatiana said:


> DS was still feeling unsure about Diamond products but felt better when he was told by other companies that the "other brands" are no longer being made by Diamond. Canidae especially will be manufacturing their own products.


Tatiana,

Do you have any more information about Canidae severing production ties with Diamond?

I feed my dog Canidae and was uneasy when they paired with Diamond a few years back. I'd be thrilled if they really are going to return to manufacturing all of their own foods! I haven't seen anything about this on the Canidae site yet.

I'm sure others here probably use some of the foods that Diamond manufactures for other brands and would love to be kept abreast of these changes as well.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't have much advice but I did a search on Google with the brand name and recall 2012. In my case that was "Taste of the Wild recall 2012". The results returned included articles with how to identify the recalled products. In my case it was a 2X or 3X in a specific location of the lot/batch number. The articles also told how to find the number on the packaging as well as possible symptoms if the pet had eaten contamimated food. 

Wishing the best for you and your pets.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I _believe_ the only Wellness product recalled was large breed puppy kibble.

Here are some links with recall info:

Wellness

Natural Balance

Canidae

Solid Gold

Diamond brands (including Taste of the Wild) (I'm not sure why they have a link for Canidae there -- it's not a Diamond-owned brand)

I think those links should have info to all the foods that have been recalled.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Annalog said:


> The Taste of the Wild cat food our cats eat was not on this recall. It was difficult to find a cat food that does not cause Snowflake to have allergic reactions. (Apparently Dusty can eat anything.) I need to look for a backup.


It was only dry dog food, not dry cat food or canned food, that was recalled.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Pawz4me said:


> I _believe_ the only Wellness product recalled was large breed puppy kibble.
> 
> Here are some links with recall info:
> 
> ...


Canidae is not a Diamond brand but Canidae subcontracted the production of the food out to Diamond's SC plant. The same with Natural Balance, Wellness, Solid Gold and Artemis. Taste of the Wild and Chicken Soup as well as the Kirkland brand for Costco are Diamond's own lines.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Annalog said:


> I don't have much advice but I did a search on Google with the brand name and recall 2012. In my case that was "Taste of the Wild recall 2012". The results returned included articles with how to identify the recalled products. In my case it was a 2X or 3X in a specific location of the lot/batch number. The articles also told how to find the number on the packaging as well as possible symptoms if the pet had eaten contamimated food.
> 
> Wishing the best for you and your pets.


According to what the VP of Diamond told my DH is it was all the foods made on a particular production line, and particular production runs on that production line. Apparently, specific ingredients were contaminated. The fear was that the contaminated ingredients might have caused equipment contamination which would have contaminated all the production runs on that line even if they didn't use the contaminated ingredients. The entire plant had to be shut down and decontaminated and thoroughly cleaned. (And I would think better quality controls put into place.)


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Since according to the FDA report they were holding some of their equipment together with duct tape and cardboard--two substances that would be rather difficult to clean--it's no wonder they were worried about "equipment contamination."


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I know, I read that about the equipment and thought...my heavens, Grandma must be fixing stuff again! Scotch tape was her best friend!


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

We have also heard from Sales Reps. that some of the recalled foods were produced at Diamond's Missouri plant in addition to the SC plant.

NEW RECALL -

Diamond today announced the recall of two CAT FOOD LINES:

Kirkland Signature Super Premium Maintenance Cat Chicken & Rice Formula
Kirkland Signature Super Premium Healthy Weight Cat Formula

It's getting worse and worse. DH is really glad he made the decision last week not to carry any Diamond product, cat, dog, dry AND canned!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I wish I knew where the petsmart food is made I am feeding right now. I feel so helpless in these things as a cat owner. By the time the recalls come on, I have already fed my cat and potentially made him sick. 
How the heck am I suppose to know now what is safe anymore.


----------



## Iris (May 16, 2012)

It seems as though with any recall, human or pet food, everything in the affected plant eventually ends up being recalled.  We've seen it over and over again. 

I think that I also read that the MO plant also seems to be affected.  Seems as though this is going to go right through all of Diamond.


----------



## Iris (May 16, 2012)

Atunah said:


> I wish I knew where the petsmart food is made I am feeding right now. I feel so helpless in these things as a cat owner. By the time the recalls come on, I have already fed my cat and potentially made him sick.
> How the heck am I suppose to know now what is safe anymore.


Is there any sort of Customer Service number on your bag of food? If so, I'd try calling that first. They should be able to tell you where your bag was made based on a code on the bag or based on your zip code (they know which plants stock certain distributors and stores).

Even though many people do not feel that Purina foods are high quality, they don't have recalls. Purina might be something to try while you sort out what you'll permanently replace your current food with.

Most of us are confused right now. It seems like choosing a new food is similar to a game of Whack-A-Mole: as soon as you find one you think is safe, something goes wrong there as well.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Iris said:


> Is there any sort of Customer Service number on your bag of food? If so, I'd try calling that first. They should be able to tell you where your bag was made based on a code on the bag or based on your zip code (they know which plants stock certain distributors and stores).


^^This^^. And if they won't tell you where and by whom the food is manufactured, I'd personally take it as a red flag. There's no reason for them not to disclose that info to customers.



> Even though many people do not feel that Purina foods are high quality, they don't have recalls.


One of their "prescription" canned cat foods is under recall right now ((link). One of their dry cat foods was recalled last year (link). And of course they had several products recalled during the 2007 melamine fiasco.

It's very hard to think of a pet food company that hasn't had any recalls in the past few years. Natura (maker of Innova, Evo, California Natural) is the only one I can think of off the top of my head. But I'm guessing there are a few others who've squeaked through.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

More on the recall:

http://www.catster.com/the-scoop/diamond-pet-food-recall-expands-to-cat-food


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

My daughter recently received a letter from Costco saying that she had been identified as having bought Kirkland dog food back in December and that there was possibility of salmonella. After doing a google search we found this -

http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2012/05/diamond-pet-foods-etc-recalls---2012/

I note several Costco/Kirkland pet foods are involved.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Wow, that's great that Costco sent out alerts. I didn't know they did that. Yes, a number of the Diamond foods are carried by Costco.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Orijen and Arcana, both manufactured in Canada, are the current best bet for safe dog/cat food.  Plus their formula is wonderful!  Spendy, though.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

spotsmom said:


> Orijen and Arcana, both manufactured in Canada, are the current best bet for safe dog/cat food. Plus their formula is wonderful! Spendy, though.


Orijen is the best food we sell in our store...not the most expensive, tho'. Ziwi Peak from New Zealand is the most expensive non-can food we sell.

We are recommending Acana to many people who used to feed Taste of the Wild or Chicken Soup, especially customers who used the large breed CS because of the glucosamine and chondroitin which the bigger breeds need for joint health. Orijin also has g & c.

If you realize that you feed less of Orijen and Acana (and most good dog/cat foods) because they are so nutritionally dense then the cost isn't as prohibitive as you might think.

If you go to the Champion Pet Food (www.championpetfood.com) website, there is a video on the homepage about the sourcing of their ingredients. We often run the video in the shop. DH is lobbying the Champion rep for an in person tour of their plant (like Natura does for it's distributors and shop owners) but so far it's still in the early negotiating stages (because we live on the east coast of the US and Champion is on the west coast of Canada). Champion is "thinking" about it tho'...they are saying the cost of airfare is the biggest sticking point.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, Tatiana, for all the good info on the Canadian foods.  I have fed both of these foods to one or more of my animals at one time or another, and have many friends who swear by it.  My problem is that I have 3 dogs and 1 cat and the cost is just prohibitive (there are also 3 horses and 2 donkey mouths to feed too).  So far Costco's premium foods have not been recalled here in Oregon so I'll continue to use it.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

If you are talking about the Kirkland Super Premium dog foods there have been recalls of various formulas of that food.  Originally it was announced that only the SC was affected but now it has come out that the Missouri plant is also having problems.

Even if your state is supposed to be "clean", I'd be very careful about any food produced by Diamond at the current time. Their track record isn't particularly good (recalls in 2003 and 2005 in addition to 2012).  DH found the VP of the company that he dealt with was "less that forthright" about the exact foods and the nature and extent of the recalls until he was confronted with facts he could not refute.

When I mentioned to DH about your using the Costco premium foods, his reply was, "Good luck with that...you can't trust anything Diamond says or does or manufactures right now."

I truly hope you have no problems with the food you are using.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmmm...  well, based on your input I'll finish this bag and change.  Believe it or not, we have a local guy who has developed his own formula and is having it made in Canada and sent down here.  I used it before, so I guess I'll go back to him.  It's not orijen or Arcana, but it's the best I can do.  I guess I had not realized that Diamond made Costco's foods.  Sigh.

thanks for your input.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

A law suit has been filed against Diamond due to the salmonella poisoning. A baby in NJ became ill and a "...bacteria cultured from the patient proved to be the same rare genetic subtype found in other human and product samples associated with the outbreak and recall."

http://foodpoisoningbulletin.com/2012/lawsuit-filed-against-diamond-pet-foods/

I'm not sure Diamond is going to survive this recall successfully. While I can't condone their shoddy manufacturing of pet food, I hate to see what essentially is a family business go down the tubes.

Apparently, Costco is also included in the lawsuit since the dog food the family used was Kirkland Premium brand sold at Costco.

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/tailsofseattle/2018321046_costco_diamond_pet_foods_sued_over_contaminated_dog_food.html


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Wow, thanks for posting that. So sad for the family, the pets and the company. *sigh*


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

We feed our dogs Taste of the Wild Lamb. It took us almost 6 months to find a food that Cooper could handle and make the transition. He was bouncing between different foods and a perscription food for sensitive stomachs. Do we need to start to transition him to another lamb based food and hope that a really slow transition, which is what finally worked last time, will help him adjust?

Both dogs are fine, they did not get sick. We first heard about this when the Hubby went to pick up a new bag of TOW and was told that the store was waiting on a new shipment because there had been a recall. I dread the idea of having to find a new food for Cooper. Caya can eat anything, which she demonstrates on a regular basis. Too much grass leads to Cooper throwing up. Trying different foods last time led to massiv eproblems with diarriha.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I don't know that you need to change anything--yet, if at all. So much is up in the air. And IF the Diamond company closes I suspect the successful "brands" may be purchased by other companies and continue to be made (yes, possibly with changes to formulation). But as long as you can get Cooper's food I wouldn't worry about changing until/unless it becomes necessary.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't know, it seems to me that lawsuit is pushing the envelope.  Assuming it really was from tainted dog food, where does the parents' responsibility to wash their hands and keep the dogs from licking the baby come in?  That's basic hygiene (or should be).  Especially with such a young baby.  I'm not saying Diamond doesn't deserve some blame, but I think it's fair to also expect parents of young babies to practice good hygiene.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Pawz4me said:


> I don't know, it seems to me that lawsuit is pushing the envelope. Assuming it really was from tainted dog food, where does the parents' responsibility to wash their hands come in? That's basic hygiene. Or should be. Especially with such a young baby.


My thought exactly. Yes, the company fell down on the job but who handles dog food--or ANY food--and then makes contact with the infant?


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Amy, I just edited my post 'cause it occurred to me the baby could've been licked by the dogs.  I think salmonella could be transmitted that way?  And in feces?  But hopefully that wasn't what happened here.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Pawz4me said:


> Amy, I just edited my post 'cause it occurred to me the baby could've been licked by the dogs. I think salmonella could be transmitted that way? And in feces? But hopefully that wasn't what happened here.


Yes, it can be transmitted by licking. Here's a link:

http://www.vetmed.wisc.edu/pbs/zoonoses/gik9fel/salmonella.html


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

This is just bad all around. You'd think they had learned their lesson last time. 

I am still researching foods. So far what I feed hasn't been recalled and my cat is fine, but I do like to go in the future with a company where I know for sure where the stuff is made. I know Natura is one of those. But my cat doesn't like eating the shape of the Innova brand they have, but I noticed they have other brands. 

I found a petfood website where they show a picture of the actual food, so the California Natural by Natura has the same shape as the petsmart natural brand I am feeding right now. I am assuming since its also a Natura brand it would be a good food. 

But for me I must be able to get the food fairly easy, without having to drive too much. There seems to be a new petstore that carries natural brands near by and they were listed on the website. They are more geared for dogs, but have a cat corner. I might just check them out and see what they have. But I have to know what the pebbles look like first. 

I also looked at the Orijen brand mentioned earlier, that new pet store is listed for that one too. And the pebbles look right also. So I might make a trip in the near future. 

Some of that food is really expensive, ouch. But then I have only one cat right now, so its doable. I want to have piece of mind.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

You could also try writing to the company and see if they could send you samples of the ones you are thinking about.  That way you can try your cat on them and see if they work.

We use Blue Buffalo and like it.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

The Taste of the Wild Canyon River feline formula dry cat food we are currently using comes from one of their western plants. Until I find another food that our cat with allergies can eat, I am keeping at least one extra unopened 15 pound bag on hand. The difference in our cat's health since we changed to this food has been significant. However I am still looking for another fish-based dry cat food without grains.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Annalog said:


> The Taste of the Wild Canyon River feline formula dry cat food we are currently using comes from one of their western plants. Until I find another food that our cat with allergies can eat, I am keeping at least one extra unopened 15 pound bag on hand. The difference in our cat's health since we changed to this food has been significant. However I am still looking for another fish-based dry cat food without grains.


I asked DH what he would recommend for a fish based grain free cat food from among all the lines we sell and he suggested checking out the following:

Orijen, Acana, Earthborn and Evo.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

We tried Blue lamb, Blue Salmon, and two other brands before hitting on Taste of the Wild. Cooper just has a real sensitive stomach. We can't let him play with a tennis ball in the house because he destroys them and ends up throwing up. Outside he sees tennis balls as toys for fetch so he is fine. Except on lawn mowing days when he eats grass and throws up.  Which is why I fear changing foods. It is a nightmare.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Tatiana said:


> I asked DH what he would recommend for a fish based grain free cat food from among all the lines we sell and he suggested checking out the following:
> 
> Orijen, Acana, Earthborn and Evo.


Thanks. I will see if any are available nearby.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Well, we ran out of Magical-Dawg's food and needed to get more...and although I planned to see about a new food, went ahead and got his Chicken Soup ration. Should we decide to change that way we'll have some to do a gradual switch. Funny, he usually snarfs up the food but lately has been a reluctant eater (maybe the heat? or maybe something else?). He is recovering from an abscess so that might influence it, too but these days I'm very suspicious. *shrug*


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I have an AWESOME vet now! Never before had anyone gotten a full exam on my cat--until this one, and just his manner and (I think he actually LIKES cats) no-delay, no fussy stuff helps. I totally "get it" wanting to move where you have great vet care.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

My terrific cat vet moved to California and my cat sent him a best wishes card!  Which leaves us without a good vet for her.  I'm thinking of trying a holistic vet who also can see "the other side".  I did get her some good canned food by Merrick today called "Granny's Pot Pie".  $1.50 a can, though...


----------

